# 110v vs. 220v



## bubbawhale (Feb 18, 2012)

Howdy folks, just a quick question about voltage. I was told to buy a bigger light (THG, thanks again) so I did and now my electric bill has gone wild. I only grow for personal use so I try to keep the consumption of electricity down to a minimum, I grow three plants at a time and end up throughing away half of the last grow when the new grow is ready and cured, I also clone my own. Question is, should I change over to 220v from 110v? I have the circuit handy, within five feet from my light cord. I bought a 600watt sun system with a master crop II hood. My plants are growing much faster, bigger, and brighter green than ever before:hubba:, I had a 400watt light before. Will my consumption fall enough to make it worth my while? Thanks for your attention.

Larry


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2012)

Only difference is less amps and less heat from ballast, the same amount of electricity (wattage) is being used.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 18, 2012)

A 600 shouldnt make your bill jump very much but that can depend on how much you pay.

Rather than throw out your weed why not just take a break between grows and you can save on power that way..

how much did your bill jump?


----------



## bubbawhale (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the reply PC & DMAN. My wife says it jumped about $75 a  month but it's hard to tell because we live in cold country and I do a lot of work on equiptment in my barn and naturally that takes electricity also. My old light was a 400w made in about 1990 so I figured a new light would be more efficient just because of technology. Never assume. Also thought because of the ampherage being less it would draw less electricity. Maybe just go back to my old light or like you said, take a break between grows. That creates it's own set of difficulties with cloning and keeping the plants alive and happy. Well, thanks again.

Larry


----------



## Classic (Feb 18, 2012)

600 watts is 600 watts and it doesn't matter if you run at 110v or 220v.  The power used is equal to the volts times the amps.  You'll get half the amps at 220 but you have twice the voltage.  Multiply it out and you get the same amount of power.

A 600w light running 24/0 will amount to about 430 kWh per month.  Running 12/12, it's half that (215 kWh per month)

A 400w light would be about 290 kWh (24/0) or 145 kWh (12/12).

So, the difference between the two lights would be 140 kWh (24/0) or 70 kWh (12/12).

Unless you're paying $1 per kWh, the bigger light is not causing a $75 increase in your monthly electric bill.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 18, 2012)

i run 2x 600s in flower and my bill only went up around $60 while using both 12/12, but i have T5 system, exhaust fans, and cirulation fans including in that increase.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 18, 2012)

:yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat: 





			
				Classic said:
			
		

> 600 watts is 600 watts and it doesn't matter if you run at 110v or 220v.  The power used is equal to the volts times the amps.  You'll get half the amps at 220 but you have twice the voltage.  Multiply it out and you get the same amount of power.
> 
> A 600w light running 24/0 will amount to about 430 kWh per month.  Running 12/12, it's half that (215 kWh per month)
> 
> ...


----------



## bubbawhale (Feb 18, 2012)

thanks for all the reply's folks, that clears it up nicely. I'll try another cycle of growth with the 600 and see if it was maybe the welding or the compressor or the drill press or may be using another tool that caused the jump in cost. thanks again.

Larry


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 18, 2012)

It is a simple matter to determine how much more electricity your light is actually drawing.  Classic has done the math--check how much you pay per kilowatt and multiple that times 70--that is the difference between a 600W and a 400W.

Welders and compressors can use a lot of power.  Also, do you electric heaters to heat the barn when you are working in it?


----------



## Roddy (Feb 19, 2012)

Just to point out, that $75/month is cheap for great smoke....


----------



## Roddy (Feb 19, 2012)

My electric jumped to $1000/month, I am using (5) 1000w HPS, between 2 and 4 T5's, fans, dehum etc etc....that jump was from an average of $200/month when was running a single 1000w HPS and a single T5.


----------



## bubbawhale (Feb 20, 2012)

Howdy Goddess and Roddy, good to talk to you. Roddy is right on when you consider how much a person could pay for this quality of smoke, and knowing for sure exactly how it was raised, organic for positive and for sure. Thanks for the idea about the light change from 400 to 600 Goddess, it really has made a difference in my plants, much hardier, greener, and bigger buds. I believe that the work I do in my barn is the reason for the jump in my bill, we'll know next month as I haven't done near as much work this month as last. Thanks again folks.

Larry


----------

